# Photos Acquired from Audi Q7 Commercial Shoot



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This week Fourtitude received a group of photos taken on a commercial shoot for Audi of America in Denver, Colorado by the company’s interactive agency Factory Design Labs. Contacts haven’t provided much detail in regards to the planned plot of the work, however we can tell from the shots that it stars the Audi Q7, an RS 4, a host of Apple hardware and a smart-looking owner with enough electronic and automotive toys to make just about anyone jealous.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Photos Acquired from Audi Q7 Commercial Shoot ([email protected])*

You would think they would have chosen a better color for the Q7 than beige... like white or black?
Is the AMI a factory or a dealer-installed option?


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like Audi is finally understanding things.


----------



## Basicshape (May 27, 2000)

*Re: Photos Acquired from Audi Q7 Commercial Shoot ([email protected])*

Wow, that chick with the clipboard is stacked. I hope she's in the commercial.


----------



## badmotorfinger32 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Photos Acquired from Audi Q7 Commercial Shoot ([email protected])*

Nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Photos Acquired from Audi Q7 Commercial Shoot (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_You would think they would have chosen a better color for the Q7 than beige... like white or black?
Is the AMI a factory or a dealer-installed option?

Both. It can now be ordered, and with AMI, bt it's also retrofittable.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Photos Acquired from Audi Q7 Commercial Shoot ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Both. It can now be ordered, and with AMI, bt it's also retrofittable.

My dealer told me you will be able to retrofit AMI someday, but not now.
BTW - that is a sweet looking Audi Q7. You never see that color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

